# [SOLVED] no network interface for wireless (Intel 4965)

## HyperQuantum

Hi guys. I'm installing Gentoo on an old laptop and I'm having difficulties getting the wireless to work.

```
# lspci | grep ireless

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
```

Now according to http://hardware4linux.info/component/22055/ I need the following drivers: iwl4965 and iwlagn.

So I enabled them in the kernel:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# grep IWL4965 .config

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# grep IWLAGN .config

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y
```

But there still is no wireless interface available. Running "ifconfig -a" only shows eth0, lo, and sit0.

What am I missing here?

Thanks.Last edited by HyperQuantum on Fri May 13, 2011 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

The firmware possibly? iwl4965-ucode is the package.

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The firmware possibly? iwl4965-ucode is the package.

 

Didn't know about separate firmware  :Confused: 

I found the site http://intellinuxwireless.org/, but it says that everything has already been merged into the kernel since version 2.6.24. So is this firmware still a separate download somewhere?

----------

## dE_logics

Install sys-kernel/linux-firmware also.

The kernel might have the firmware built in, but are you have enabled 'build firmware' etc.. in the kernel?

----------

## Gusar

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

> So is this firmware still a separate download somewhere?

 

Err yes, the iwl4965-ucode package.

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Install sys-kernel/linux-firmware also.

 

This solved the problem.

I also didn't know what driver to specify in "/etc/conf.d/net", but fortunately my wireless seems to work without that line.

Thanks.

----------

## dE_logics

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   Install sys-kernel/linux-firmware also. 
> 
> This solved the problem.
> 
> I also didn't know what driver to specify in "/etc/conf.d/net", but fortunately my wireless seems to work without that line.
> ...

 

The kernel will automatically load the firmware once the device modules are loaded.

----------

